# Execution Automatique CD



## delalongere (25 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas comment s'appelle ce que je voudrais faire, ni comment le faire, je vais essayer d'être le plus clair possible.

Lorsque j'insère le cd d'install mac OS X (par exemple), une fenêtre s'affiche me proposant plusieurs actions : installations de mac os, options ....

Je souhaiterais créer la même chose pour permettre à l'utilisateur de cliquer simplement sur un lien pour lancer une page web.

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment faire, ou même tout simplement me dire comment ça s'appelle, la je ne sais vraiment plus où chercher !

Merci


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (25 Septembre 2008)

delalongere a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment s'appelle ce que je voudrais faire, ni comment le faire, je vais essayer d'être le plus clair possible.
> 
> ...



... Si c'est pas Apple qui peut faire cela, je ne pense pas que tu puisses y arriver, pour une simple raison de sécurité. QuickTime proposait autrefois le démarrage automatique des CD lors de leur introduction, et tout le monde a vite compris l'intérêt de décocher cette préférence du lecteur multimédia. Aujourd'hui, elle n'existe simplement plus.

... Si tu pouvais lancer une action sans l'intervention d'une personne, autre que celle de monter un volume (CD ou DVD) sur le finder, je n'ose imaginer ce que tu pourrais provoquer sur la machine !!!

... Tu peux te créer une interface flottant au milieu du bureau (Flash, Air, etc.) intégrant un GetURL mais il faudra toujours que la personne clique(double) sur son icône afin de démarrer le programme. Sur Mac, l'autorun n'existe plus, et sur PC, il a tendance de plus en plus souvent à être bloqué.


----------

